
Typora–a minimal markdown reading and writing app (OS X,Windows,Linux) - plg
http://abnerlee.github.io/typora/2015/03/11/why-typora/
======
stephenr
The problem I have with this approach, is how do I change something that's
part of the syntax? Eg how do I change the url for a link? How do I change the
heading level?

A pure editor or editor+preview doesn't have those issues.

~~~
plg
you just put the cursor on that item again (whatever it is) and the markdown
reappears, and you can change it. it's actually not a problem at all and quite
intuitive

~~~
stephenr
Doesn't work for headings, list items, etc.

Even when it does work, it's kind of janky to use, because I have to
click/move the cursor to the displayed text, and then move it again once the
markdown parts appear.

Honestly: the "Source Code Mode" is a _lot_ more appealing: it leaves the full
markdown visible, but applies styling to the code, so headings are bigger,
bold/italic are styled appropriately, etc.

However: MacDown does this, is open source, and has dedicated edit and preview
windows/panes.

Good luck (if you're the author) with this. It's nice to see people still
writing proper (i.e. native, not something with a Chrome runtime) Mac Apps,
but this one isn't for me.

~~~
plg
not the author just a fan

if you put the cursor just before the first character in a heading, then hit
backspace/delete, you get back to plaintext. same for list items

